# FYI  new TSA rules



## nazclk (Oct 21, 2010)

I heard where on November 1, 2010 if the name on the airline ticket does not match EXACTLY to the ID you are using you will be refused boarding.  I called Alaska and US Airways to confirm this and they both advised yes it is true that TSA will now be strictly enforcing this.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hopefully, this will cause airlines to loosen up on correcting names.
Their name change policies are very restrictive, coupled with fees and have time limits.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 21, 2010)

I wonder if that means that if my middle initial is listed on my driver's license, the middle initial must be on my ticket?


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 21, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> I wonder if that means that if my middle initial is listed on my driver's license, the middle initial must be on my ticket?



That is what they are saying. They must match exactly.


----------



## HtownRose (Oct 21, 2010)

My return flight is on 10/30, I just barely lucked out!


----------



## zinger1457 (Oct 22, 2010)

Taking from TSA's web site:

"If the name printed on my boarding pass is different than what appears on my government ID, will I still be able to fly?

Secure Flight is a behind-the-scenes process that TSA and airlines collaborate on to compare the information you provide against government watch lists. The additional data elements that you may be asked to provide, such as date of birth and gender, serve to better differentiate you from individuals on the government watch lists.

Due to differences in boarding pass systems, boarding passes may not always display the exact name you provided when booking your travel. The name you provide when booking your travel is used to perform the watch list matching before a boarding pass is ever issued, so small differences between the passenger's ID and the passenger name printed on the boarding pass, such as the use of a middle initial instead of a full middle name or no middle name/initial at all, or hyphens and apostrophes should not cause a problem for the passenger."


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 22, 2010)

Are they truly denying boarding, or just putting people through supplemental screening?

Just looked on TSA's web site and found the answer...



> *What if a passenger’s boarding pass and ID do not match exactly?*
> ... Secure Flight asks that passengers enter their names as they appear on their government ID and passengers should strive to stay consistent between the name on their ID and the information they provide when booking their reservation. ...
> 
> At the security checkpoint, TSA strives to ensure your identification and boarding pass are authentic and validate you are who you say you are. Small differences in the name on the boarding pass and ID, like middle initials, should not impact your travel. It is not uncommon for the information printed on boarding passes to differ slightly from the information on IDs, depending on the boarding pass printing practices of individual airlines.


(Added: I see zinger1457 just posted the same thing.)


----------



## nazclk (Oct 22, 2010)

*Airlines told me*

They are going to start denying boarding especially on international flights. 

Wonder if any first class seats will pop up


----------



## BevL (Oct 22, 2010)

nazclk said:


> They are going to start denying boarding especially on international flights.
> 
> Wonder if any first class seats will pop up



I wouldn't hold my breath.  I expect it's like trying to drive across the border without proper ID - not supposed to but you can do it - just a longer process and hassle.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 22, 2010)

nazclk said:


> They are going to start denying boarding especially on international flights.
> 
> Wonder if any first class seats will pop up



Never on Delta :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers


----------



## derb (Oct 22, 2010)

Maybe we should take our passports even on domestic flights.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 22, 2010)

derb said:


> Maybe we should take our passports even on domestic flights.


I routinely use my passport for ID when I'm traveling.  Usually the only people who get to see my drivers license is the car rental agency.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 22, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I routinely use my passport for ID when I'm traveling.  Usually the only people who get to see my drivers license is the car rental agency.


Same here -- passports for airline travel, no matter if it is domestic or international.

Kurt


----------



## Darlene (Oct 22, 2010)

I even had to get my Skymiles and my Mileage Plus accounts changed to match the name on my passport.
Darlene


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a real problem. My last name is 2 names but AA squashes my name together so that it's one word.  That was the only way they could enter it into their computer system years ago.  Hopefully they can fix it now.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 23, 2010)

All I know is that the middle initial was missing from our Nov. AA flights. We were notified several weeks ago that this MUST be corrected before we'd be allowed to get our boarding passes. The thing is, I'm not even certain that the middle initial appears on my DL. I haven't looked at it lately. Guess we'd better check that and take our passports with us on this next flight, just in case. 

I think I'll plan a little extra time at the airport as I have a feeling this could cause people to want to argue with ticket agents and boarding agents. As much as we travel, this is the first I'd heard of this rule change. If this is the first I'd heard of it, then imagine the general public that either doesn't travel much or, travels so often they think they've got it down to a science and don't need to check the rules.


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 23, 2010)

*First Initial*

I've gone by my middle name since birth. Many insurance forms, etc, only give a person the option of first name, middle initial. It has been an irritation my entire life. I finally took to entering my first name as my first initial, space and middle name--as though it were all my first name. It works most of the time. My driver's license is listed this way. When I was on the phone with a SWA employee awhile back, she wanted to change how my name is listed in their databanks. I assured her it matched my driver's license and if she changed it then I would have problems.

So many people go by their middle names that I don't know why this throws a curve ball at the rest of you.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 23, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> So many people go by their middle names that I don't know why this throws a curve ball at the rest of you.



I think this is a sort of regional thing around here. Dad went by G. Vernon, we have a good friend, H. Richard, who when he applied for Medicare found that he had to register as Harold R. Something he's never gone by. We will be traveling with them and when I picked up an RCI Extra Vacation, I had a dickens of a time getting him a guest cert. with his name. Finally, they took it the way you suggested, first initial, space and name. He suggested it, so I suspect he does it that way often.

I always use my passport for ID and it's the way I want it, so all's well.

Jim


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 24, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> I think this is a sort of regional thing around here.
> Jim


That may be.  I don't know if it is uncommon in other parts of the world but it is not uncommon here.  

What I do know is that it has been such an annoyance that I would never do that to my own children and have cautioned them (and anyone else who will listen) not to name their children that way.  If you are going to call your child by his or her middle name, then make that their first name.

Have you ever seen a form ask for a first initial and middle name?  NO

Have you ever seen a form ask for a first name and a second name?  Seldom

Have you ever seen a form ask for a first name and only a middle initial?  Most of the time

My name has been arranged in many different ways by companies who just can't grasp the concept.  One insurance company would only call me "A" because they couldn't understand anything else.  I've also had companies reverse my names insisting that my first initial become my middle initial and my middle name become my first name.


----------



## winger (Oct 31, 2010)

The problem with using our passport to travel is it does NOT match with my AA and drivers license.

For example:

My DL shows: DANJOHNSON WILLIAM  ARRIOTT
My AA Mileage Acct shows: MR. DANJOHNSON WILLIAM MARRIOTT
My Passport shows: DAN-JOHNSON MARRIOTT

So, what is the recommendation here? Update my passport OR  update my DL and AA Mileage Acct?


----------



## silverfox82 (Oct 31, 2010)

Even when flying just in the US I use my passport for ID. The 2 airlines I use most often have my name as it is on my passport and my passport number. I can now get int boarding passes online and all boarding passes match my ID. TSA prefers a passport, scan and go (hopefully) so it makes sense to me to use it as ID.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 31, 2010)

My driver's license has my middle initail and my passport has the full middle name spelled out. i just booked a flight for next Sept. and did not include my middle name (don't even recall if they asked - United). Is this going to be a problem? Gosh - I hate flying!


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 31, 2010)

mpumilia said:


> Gosh - I hate flying!


Beats walking.


----------



## HtownRose (Nov 4, 2010)

Just got my tix online for my next flight, & Continental's (I refuse to call them United just yet) website was very user-friendly.  Once the details of the tix were set, it asks what type of id you will use for boarding, & then gives spaces to fill in all the names etc.

(I had tried to add my middle name on my OnePass account & my mom's maiden name on hers before I bought the tix, but couldn't figure out how to.)

This means for domestic flights you enter your driver's license info, then if your passport info is different you will be able to enter that for international flights.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 4, 2010)

I just checked in, and printed out, boarding passes for a United flight.  I realized afterwards that the tickets are first name, middle initial, last name.  My ID has first name, middle name, last name.  I'm guessing I should see if I can change the name on the boarding passes?  Can I even do that after I've already checked in?????????????

I just went back in to my United account online.  What is interesting is in the travel information it shows my name with first, middle, last.  So, I'm wondering if that is somehow inbedded in the bar code on the boarding pass?  Sure hope so as I don't seem to have the option of going back and making any changes to the boarding pass at this point.

Back again.  Guess I won't worry, just found this on the TSA website:

"Due to differences in boarding pass systems, boarding passes may not always display the exact name you provided when booking your travel. The name you provide when booking your travel is used to perform the watch list matching before a boarding pass is ever issued, so small differences between the passenger's ID and the passenger name printed on the boarding pass, such as the use of a middle initial instead of a full middle name or no middle name/initial at all, or hyphens and apostrophes should not cause a problem for the passenger."


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 4, 2010)

I just booked on United and they have a link on thier website where you can update your "Secure Flight Info." and add your middle names or whatever. When I booked my flight it didn't ask anything like mentioned above like what kind of ID we would be using, etc. and I did not include our middle names for the tickets. Then, after reading these posts, I went back in and saw the secure flight link, which also asks for date of birth and gender, etc. We are all bringing passports and driver's licenses; each is different - some have initials and some have full middle names - what the?? Eveidently you can update this info. right up until you get your boarding passes issued. (I think)


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 4, 2010)

Flew United yesterday, middle initial on DL, not on ticket, was no problem at all. Did not slow down boarding process- although I was on Kauai, so not sure if it will make a difference at already slow airports, such as Seattle or Newark.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 4, 2010)

mpumilia said:


> I just booked on United and they have a link on thier website where you can update your "Secure Flight Info." and add your middle names or whatever. When I booked my flight it didn't ask anything like mentioned above like what kind of ID we would be using, etc. and I did not include our middle names for the tickets. Then, after reading these posts, I went back in and saw the secure flight link, which also asks for date of birth and gender, etc. We are all bringing passports and driver's licenses; each is different - some have initials and some have full middle names - what the?? Eveidently you can update this info. right up until you get your boarding passes issued. (I think)



You can read my last post for what I found out on the TSA website.  Our "Secure Flight Info" data on the United website included full name as shown on ID, but boarding passes did not.  It seems that is fine.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 4, 2010)

I thought I already posted this, but I just booked my flights and when I read this thread I realized I did not put our middle names or initials and our passports and driver's licenses have them. On United's website there is a "secure flight info." link and you can add/change passenger info. as far as names go, like add a middle name, etc., so that's what I did. You evidently HAVE TO make sure you complete this "secure flight info.", which also includes gender and date of birth, etc. Maybe they get put on the boarding passes once you get them and check-in???? I don't kknow, but I didn't purchase the tickets that way.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry for the repeat. All takes effect now in November, but yes, according to the TSA website, doesn't seem to be a problem if they don't match with middle names or initials.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 4, 2010)

mpumilia said:


> I thought I already posted this, but I just booked my flights and when I read this thread I realized I did not put our middle names or initials and our passports and driver's licenses have them. On United's website there is a "secure flight info." link and you can add/change passenger info. as far as names go, like add a middle name, etc., so that's what I did. You evidently HAVE TO make sure you complete this "secure flight info.", which also includes gender and date of birth, etc. Maybe they get put on the boarding passes once you get them and check-in???? I don't kknow, but I didn't purchase the tickets that way.



On the Secure Flight Information portion of the United website both dh and I have our complete names (first, middle, last).  That information has been there for quite awhile and I was NOT asked to update it when I booked our recent flights, or when I checked in today.  When I printed out the boarding passes they show first name, middle initial, last name.  According to the TSA website, and an exerpt I posted earlier, this does not seem to be a problem.


----------



## scotlass (Nov 4, 2010)

Just to complicate matters, I will relate my experience with USAirways and AA.  I called USAirways to update my name to include my middle name for an upcoming flight in January.  The agent said she could update it on their computer but that I would have to have the ticket re-issued on the day of the flight and to get there early to do it at Customer Service.  Then I called AA to update two flights with them, and the agent said she has updated it in the 'secure flight info' and that's all that was needed.  I asked if I need to get to the airport early to change the ticket and she said 'no'.   There doesn't seem to be any consistency between airlines.  What a nuisance!


----------

